# Tutorial on the Hatteras Cast



## Tommy

For those interested in improving their Hatteras style cast.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7CSXF9-b3s&feature=c4-overview&list=UUhVpkGvTRLk-41c4Nwd-X9Q

Tommy


----------



## hillbilly47

Good info Tommy!!! THANKS


----------



## bigroo

Tommy how much free line(distance between rod tip and sinker) do you allow for this cast? I couldn't really tell in your video. Just curious if there is a rule of thumb.


----------



## Tommy

I normally "drop" to the bottom guide. Experiment until you find what works best for you.

Tommy


----------



## bigroo

Thank you


----------



## Bob Kelim

Tommy, I went to the beach this morning, we're running a 15'+ swell with about a half mile of solid white water so fishing was out of the question.Decided to work on my distance, did a couple of casts, (OTG) that were hitting around 350' then decided to concentrate on keeping the left arm extended until the hit. HOLY S#!t set the rod down and paced it off, 165yds. ! one draw back the knot on my shock leader hit and hung briefly on the third guide.


----------



## Bob Kelim

This was the result. I did feel the rod working much further into the butt section than it has previously and if not for the knot hanging up it would have been a personal best.


----------



## Tommy

Adding a solid left pull is one of the keys to distance. 165 yrds is GREAT casting.


----------



## Bob Kelim

Tommy said:


> Adding a solid left pull is one of the keys to distance. 165 yrds is GREAT casting.


Pity the main line never made it outside the guides though.


----------



## bigroo

Bob what rod, reel, line combination were you using and how much weight? That's a pretty good toss.


----------



## Alexy

Tommy said:


> I normally "drop" to the bottom guide. Experiment until you find what works best for you.
> 
> Tommy


How are you holding the line as you cast are you just locking it under a finger to the rod or wrapping it a round the rod to take the initial shock of the cast? I am torn on how to best since I cast both spinning and baitcasters.


----------



## gilly21

You use your thumb to lock the spool in place until you want the rod to unload.


----------



## Bob Kelim

Bigroo, CCP 13', 3-6oz, Akios 656 CTM, 124g lead, 50# shock leader 24' long, 12# main line. gilly21, I had ten-twelve wraps of my shock leader on the spool, things were well on their way when the knot hit the third guide up and things went haywire. I'd say they went South but I was tossing North and that's the way it went, perfect direction too, found the weight, shock leader and six inches of main line.


----------



## Tommy

Gilly is right. Use your thumb, putting your thumb on the spool first then reaching around the reel seat with your fingers to get the best possible grip on the spool. Use a shockleader and have at least 6-8 wraps of the leader around the spool. This puts the stress of the cast on the shaockleader and not on the main running line.

Spinning reel - same thing. 6-8 wraps around the spool with the shock. Lock down the drag (VERY IMPORTANT) and hold the shockleader with your index finger. If your drag is loose with a spinner, you can cause a bad cut as the drag slips.

Tommy


----------



## bigroo

Thanks Bob for the information on your setup.


----------



## Seahawk

Tommy,

Thanks for posting that video; very instructional.
What main line did you use on your casting reel and what knot did you use to tie the mainline to the shock leader?

Thanks.


----------



## Tommy

SH,

Sakuma nite crystal 20 lb test running line, shock leader was (I think) 60 lb Big Game. The knot is a simple overhand (shockleader) to 5 turn uni. 

Tommy


----------



## RocknReds

Add a tapered shock leader ( Tommy can get them for you ) will add a couple of yards to your cast.


----------



## castingsfun

Excellent video!!!

The rod has great recovery and sticks in position with hardly any of that bouncy play.

It's the hair-pin turn with the cast. In slow and out fast.
Don't forget to put some backside into it!


----------



## surffshr

Thanks video was helpful.


----------



## pods

Thank you Tommy! This one will help me out a lot. I practiced on a field with the sinker on the ground and was able to hit 140 yards with both rods (spinning) but when at the beach with a rig, I could not use that cast due to a sputnik and a shark rig. I was never able to get it past the bar, landed it right on it every time (~100 yards). I am nowhere near ready for a pendulum cast, probably never will be. This one is simple enough for me to groove.
This type of cast will help me load the rod better to get it where I need it.
pods


----------



## Alexy

I like the hatteras cast since it does not take a lot of real estate to cast it when others are on the beach.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Great video Tommy. Thanks.


----------



## william1

excellent video. the slo motion was worth a million words many thanks Tommy


----------



## surffshr

Tommy said:


> For those interested in improving their Hatteras style cast.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7CSXF9-b3s&feature=c4-overview&list=UUhVpkGvTRLk-41c4Nwd-X9Q
> 
> Tommy


Tommy it seems that the shoulder move the rod around , not the arms until the push /pull


----------



## Tommy

The arms should be the last thing that comes through, after the lower body, the torso then the shoulders....


----------



## surffshr

Tommy said:


> The arms should be the last thing that comes through, after the lower body, the torso then the shoulders....


Okay Thanks. 
worked on that front arm pull last week. I was definitely tucking it in wrong. Sure helps.


----------

